# New shelves head wound.



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

*I found out the hard way*.

If you are planning to install wall mounted shelves near a frequently traveled area, either continue the sides of the shelves to the ground, mount them higher than the tallest person's head or hand something bright from them.

I mounted a shop-made, small, pine shelf and coat rack from the wall in the entrance to my garage/woodshop. Since it was never there before, I forgot all about it and came in full speed with my head down and struck the lower left corner of the shelf producing a 2" cut in the top of my head. Lucky I had my Boston Bruins cap on!

Luckily, too, that the doctor said no stitches were needed.

Immediately, do something to notify other the shelf is there once it's on the wall. Or do something to prevent this. I know it's something silly and everyone knows to be safe, but it never fails that something happens and I wanted to share my story to help prevent someone else from doing it. The funny part is…*I HIT THE OTHER SIDE OF MY HEAD ON THE OTHER CORNER FIVE MINUTES PRIOR TO THIS HAPPENING*. And, that was when I said I need to do something about this soon, but I didn't do it soon enough.

I have a picture of my head, but figured that was too much to share.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

ROFL! I can laugh because I've been there, done just that! OUCH. 
I'm sure a piece of fluorescent warning tape hanging from the corner would minimize if not prevent the chances of this happening AGAIN until you get used to it. Hanging some coats on it might help, but sure as anything, you'll come rushing in when no coats are hanging and…here we go again. Or you could also put a large foam pad duct taped to the end. But I really think the better solution is to relocate the thing so it is not a protrusion into a passage.

Knock some sense into you, you did.

DanK


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Been there, done that, still have the scar from the home made band saw blade tensioner lever!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

My shop used to have a 17' wooden door (garage door). It hung at 5'11". Unfortunately I am 6'3"; over the years I have cracked my head about a dozen times. Five years ago, I got a roll up door with clearance of 6'7". I find that I still duck when going through that door.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

One time my overhead garage door was not fully up. I was walking out of the garage and stirring some paint at the same time. When my forehead smashed the bottom of the door, my first reaction was, "What was that banging sound?!"

Just yesterday I was fitting the tenon on an apron to the mortise in the leg. I had the leg in a vice and was pulling up on the apron to get it out. It released suddenly, and I whacked myself in the forehead with the other end of the apron. Luckily, it missed my eye by an inch, and I had smoothed the edges of the tenon for an easier fit. I got away with a bruise and a new lesson learned. I wish I had that on video.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the interest and follow-ups to this post everyone. If you are all like me, I find myself laughing about it quite a bit.

ChuckV, I too thought about what would have happened if I was standing a little more upright and hit part of my eye. That thought makes me cringe rather than laugh.


----------

